# "Tool-less" TPMS reset in early 2011, any owners



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Are you interested in rotating the tires ?
Or do you need a manual?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine apparently works (it's a 2012). You go to the TPMS display on the dash and hold down the "set" button on the turn signal stalk. The car will honk at you and you're suppose to let the air out of the tire til it honks again. 

I never have gotten it to work right. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

brian v said:


> Are you interested in rotating the tires ?
> Or do you need a manual?


I want to reset the TPMS


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What if you have nitrogen in the tires .
If you follow that procedure.you will only have flat tires. So bring along that new fangled compressor you just purchased to reinflate those flat tires.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Make sure you have a compressor handy first .


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Mine apparently works (it's a 2012). You go to the TPMS display on the dash and hold down the "set" button on the turn signal stalk. The car will honk at you and you're suppose to let the air out of the tire til it honks again.
> 
> I never have gotten it to work right
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


What you have located is step #1 of the Dealer TPMS reset procedure.
Step #2 they take the $1500.00 computer wand and touch each valve stem.
In 10~ seconds the horn gives a short toot.
Repeat each wheel.

My 2 local dealers do it free.
Local to me is a 50 mile round trip through Psycho drivers who text, eat nd put on makeup while driving stupid.


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm hoping the early 2011 manual gives some "secret" insight to resetting the TPMS


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

DrVette said:


> I'm hoping the early 2011 manual gives some "secret" insight to resetting the TPMS


There are several post about doing this without a tool. I know I posted one and found a video about it on You tube it has to do with deflating the tires. Here is one on this forum:
[h=2]How to match TPMS sensors after tire rotation[/h]Do a search on you tube I know I found a good video of someone doing this .


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks, someone has to help me think 

Here's a thread that works for 2011-early 2012
I cannot C&P from this junk phone, if someone would copy & paste the procedure here I'd appreciate it.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-suspension/7845-2012-tpms-relearn.html
Thanks "Gritts"


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I tried the relearn on my 2011 but it didn't work and gave me a message to service the TPMS. I had to take it to the dealer to get it reset and retrained.

I had another GM vehicle at the time and both were near each other during my attempted relearn procedure. I have an idea that the Cruze got confused because it could hear the transmissions from the other vehicles TPMS. Now I just take the Cruze to the dealer to get the tires rotated. $15 and they reset the stuff and the same time.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Best idea yet


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 3, 2013)

Both our Chevy's have the TPMS and require the reset when we change or rotate the tires. The tire store has on occasion successfully reset our 2011 HHR but usually give it back with no error showing but, within 25 miles of driving, the sensors changes are detected & I have to get it reset to correct it. Now I just plan on the need to reset & do it on the 25 mile lug torque check or schedule any tire work that involves changes to a trip to the dealer for a warranty protecting oil change. Saves hassles.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

To reset TPMS

1. Remove ALL four of the plastic tire valve caps before you get started.

2. Use the owner's manual instructions on how to get to the TPMS screen on the DIC

3. Start letting air out with front driver tire valve. Horn will sound when sensor detected

4. Next procede to front passenger tire valve. Again horn will sound when sensor det.

5. Procede down side of car to rear passenger tire valve and deflate. Again horn will sound when sensor det.

6. Go around rear of car to driver side rear tire and repeat above. Horn will sound.



Once this is done re-inflate tires starting with the tire whose PSI reading is flashing on the DIC. Reinflate the next tire with the flashing PSI indicator and so on.

^thats the one I've seen, but it never worked for me. I've tried it 2-3 times 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Winner winner chicken dinner,
?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The DIY TPMS reset works on my Cruze. I believe GM disabled the DIY TPMS relearn sometime in early 2012 due to other GM TPMS sensors mucking up the relearn. My 2012 Cruze was built in August 2011, so it can still do the DIY relearn. From what I recall from the last time we discussed this, all 2011's and the earlier 2012's can DIY. It saves time/money swapping to winter wheels with TPMS sensors. 

Check the build date on your Cruze. The sticker with that is on the driver's side door pillar. If it's a 2011-built Cruze, it should be able to DIY. If it's a 2012-built Cruze, it likely won't be able to.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

sciphi said:


> The DIY TPMS reset works on my Cruze. I believe GM disabled the DIY TPMS relearn sometime in early 2012 due to other GM TPMS sensors mucking up the relearn. My 2012 Cruze was built in August 2011, so it can still do the DIY relearn. From what I recall from the last time we discussed this, all 2011's and the earlier 2012's can DIY. It saves time/money swapping to winter wheels with TPMS sensors.
> 
> Check the build date on your Cruze. The sticker with that is on the driver's side door pillar. If it's a 2011-built Cruze, it should be able to DIY. If it's a 2012-built Cruze, it likely won't be able to.


10/2011 here. How low do you have to get yours before it honks? I got all the way down to 10-15 psi and still nothing from mine. Even worse, it didn't change on the dash last time I tried on ANY tire. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

IIRC a tire that starts at about 35 PSI needs to get down to 20 PSI, or a 15 PSI drop, to register. Sometimes it registers faster.


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

My 2012 was built Dec-2011

Is this within the "early" builds.
I'll deflate at the truck stop next trip south.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Portable tire compressors are cheap man ,if you would like I will take up a collection from all of these some ones listed above to come up with the 20 bucks for you so you can run over to wally world to buy one . Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen


----------

